# Olathe 986 Chipper Manual



## DonT-B7500 (Dec 3, 2009)

I recently acquired an Olathe 986 Chipper with a 6cyl Ford engine. I did not receive any manuals with it. Does anybody know where to find Maintenance, Repair, Parts manuals for this machine. Or if anybody has the manuals would they be willing to make a copy of them for me? Any information on this machine would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## xcellz (Oct 11, 2011)

*olathe*

Hello
Did you ever find a manual for the chipper? I have the same chipper and would like to find a manual also.
Thanks


----------



## DonT-B7500 (Oct 12, 2011)

No I never did, I’ve seen a few for sale and emailed the sellers but never got a response, knock on wood, luckily i haven't needed the manual yet. I dod like the machine although it's quite a beast


----------



## xcellz (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me. If you ever get one let me know and I will do the same for you. We can make a photo copy or a pdf and send it to each other. I like mine too. I clogg it every once and a while but it works so much better than my old chuck and duck!


----------

